# Elgin Camelback



## 55' Corvette Custom (Sep 28, 2007)

I got this a few days ago its an Elgin and its from the mid 30's?? ( I think )

The Serial Number is E14284

Its got ND blackout hubs and the tires on it fit S-7 rims.

Anybody got a clue to what year and model??

Thanks 

55' Corvette Custom

PS Sorry about BAD pic I was takin a shot for a friend to send on the phone and havent taken anymore.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, neat bike! Looks like an early balloon bike which means about 1935 at the earliest. the sprocket looks early as does the frame. usually the black hubs means war time because they were conserving copper and nickel for war use. the bike to my knowledge shouldn't have s-7 rims. someone may have changed the wheels at a later date. are the rims Schwinn or just the same size as s-7?
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Sep 28, 2007)

The rims have tires that are 26x 2 1/4 tires that are for S-5 rims (sorry my mistake )

The rims and tires I don't think came w/ that bike originally, Im almost positive.

The hubs are ND Blackout hubs laced to white rims w/ black pin stripes. 

Its got a skiptooth and I need to put another link pedals stiff (but I got the link  )

Its got a bit of copper on the hub (looks like) as maybe a ring or bearing on the outer side looks like a lot of copper/brass?? to use on a bike during a war, dunno

I think it will be a fun rider to add to my collection
 (got a 40 Autocycle -Lincoln Badge about a week before that and a 71 Raleigh Superbe for $20 off CL)

55' Corvette


----------



## JOEL (Sep 30, 2007)

Your Elgin appears to me to be for 28" wheels, correct? Hard to tell from the picture. I'm betting someone replaced the obsolete 28" singletube wheel set with a wartime lightweight 26" X1.375 set (Schwinn tires will fit this rim size). I have done this several times myself to make a rider.

The sprocket is Columbia, one of the manufactures of Sears bikes. If the frame is Columbia, you can find the SN on the Oldroads.com SN list.


----------

